# Change png to bmp without losing transparency



## claptonman

Well, the title is as it suggests. I have a png picture that I need converted to bmp, but whenever I try to do it through paint, it isn't transparent anymore. The picture is circle and it has no background, and when I change it to bmp, the background is white. Any help?


----------



## TFT

True transparency cannot be done with a BMP file. The highest color for bitmaps is 24bit, that's 8 bits of colour per pixel and all the bits are devoted to RGB color.
32-bit colour like a PNG provides an extra 8 bit channel for transparency (alpha)
The only way to do a cheat tranparency is to colour the white background to the colour you are placing it on.


----------



## spencer_markie

But the problem would be is that if the background isn't white..it wouldn't look transparent..


----------

